# Does this budget look accurate?



## blueybluey (Aug 25, 2009)

Am I missing anything? 

Monthly breakdown: 

accommodation 17000 ( 3bed: 200k AED annual rent) 
school fees 3300 
nursery 2000 
car 8000 (monthly rental) 
fuel 150 
agency fee 2000 (24k AED annual fee) 
gym 1000 
elec/water 2000 
food 4000 
entertainment 3000 
Savings 12000 (not worth moving if no savings) 

Total monthly 54450 AED 

Wow, so the 36k AED per month I have been offered is totally unrealistic if I want to save, enjoy Dubai, school my children and live in a house comparable to the one I have in the UK?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

blueybluey said:


> Am I missing anything?
> 
> Monthly breakdown:
> 
> ...


Your choice, to come to Dubai for purely financial reasons is wrong, think of the greater experience and lifestyle....


----------



## blueybluey (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks Andy Capp for a really helpful reply, appreciated. 


accommodation _based on 3 bed villa in Springs or Green _
car, _one car so thanks for the info will reduce this, thanks_.
fuel 150 Way too small, reckon on this a week
agency fee 2000 (24k AED annual fee) 5% deposit and 5% commission is usual (negotiable) _thanks_
gym 1000 What's a "gym"? - ?? _A gym? Health club? _
elec/water 2000 On high side, prob nearer 1000/month _fab_
food 4000 Depends how much you eat, 2-3k is nearer the mark _4 person family_
entertainment 3000 I take it this does NOT include BEER???? _oh, it should do...!_
Savings 12000 (not worth moving if no savings) Erm....
Total monthly 54450 AED 

Your choice, to come to Dubai for purely financial reasons is wrong, think of the greater experience and lifestyle.... _It's not just financial but with a wife and 2 small children I don't want to be worse off that's for sure._

Again, thanks for taking the time to reply, it is much appreciated.


----------



## hipflask (May 2, 2009)

Andy, who have you hired the car with, can you let me know the details. i'm paying that for a civic at the moment and will happily change.


----------



## blueybluey (Aug 25, 2009)

BTW, Andy capp your Galant at 2400 per month, did you have to put a down payment on with that?


----------



## klaus3974 (Dec 8, 2008)

blueybluey said:


> Am I missing anything?
> 
> Monthly breakdown:
> 
> ...


We are a family of 4 and we spend around 30K per month (including rent of 15K). We travel a lot and go out for dinner twice a week. A lot of people live with far less, and a lot with far more. So it depends on your current situation and your life style. 36K is doable but you will not be saving 12k per month. Take into account that you will spend a lot the first few months.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

blueybluey said:


> BTW, Andy capp your Galant at 2400 per month, did you have to put a down payment on with that?


Ryan on 06 535 3871 mention Andy Capp, he'll give you the same deal AED2400 plus AED1000 deposit against fines etc. Ramadan special. Diamondlease. Mitsubishi Galant 2.4DE - it's like driving a motorised sofa but it's a good size and the air con is brilliant!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

D-Xpat said:


> Yeah, right!!!!!


What's your point, from living in UK, this place is a life change for me, and i still love the place after 5 years.

Now.

NEXT!


----------

